# 1.8 8v Hunting Idle Post Warmup Cycle



## Crazybrow (1 mo ago)

Need some leads! I have an 84 8v 1.8 in a scirocco. Everything during warm up runs fine, but once the warmup is complete, it begins to hunt idle and then cuts off within less than a minute. I replaced the fuel pump, pressure accumulator, warm up regulator and fuel filter. Any help on next steps to investigate appreciated!


----------

